# Using Future floor polish.



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Are there any good threads or does anyone have a good guide to using Future floor polish on airplane models? I'd like to incorporate it's use in my builds, but I am unsure of the proper ways to use it.

Thanks,

to(m)


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here You go!!

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html Everything you ever need to know about Future...Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pick up this month's FineScale Modeler magazine - there's an article on how to use Future. Good timing!


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help, guys. The linky is exactly what I was looking for. I have been trying to find a F/S locally, but to no avail. Now that I am back into modelling, I'll have to re-subscribe.

Thanks again!
to(m)


----------

